
Massively Parallel Covid-19 Diagnostic Assay for Testing 19200 Samples - subroutine
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kP2w_uTMSep2UxTCOnUhh1TMCjWvHEY0sUUpkJHPYV4/edit
======
subroutine
Discussion:

[https://twitter.com/hsalis/status/1241121806473461760](https://twitter.com/hsalis/status/1241121806473461760)

Primers & Spike-in Controls:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1y_Bf0Zz4FJRx53oSkX59...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1y_Bf0Zz4FJRx53oSkX59u0kfouDOdrtr8E26M5NINFs/edit#gid=1974209521)

